# geflochtene Schnur knoten??



## BarschAngler1991 (4. Dezember 2006)

Hi LEute,
da ich zu Weihnachten diverse Angelsachen bekomme, wobei unter anderem geflochtene Schnur bei ist, hat sich mir eine Frage gestellt. Kann man mit geflochtener Schnur genauso gut Knoten binden wie mit Mono? Hab bisher nur mit Mono gefischt. Oder "zerfranst" die Schnur beim binden?
LG euer BarschAngler


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*

Noch etwas eingefallen :q
Macht die Farbe der Schnur was aus? Also beißen die Fische nicht wenn die Schnur jetzt gelb ist?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*

1. Knoten : Die Knoten bei geflochtener halten wesentlich besser wenn du die Schnur dabei doppelt legst , ansonsten rutscht der Knoten leicht auf oder reißt .
Am einfachsten ist allerdings Knotenlos Verbinder zu benutzen , mit den Teilen hast du fast keine Tragkraftverluste am Knoten und kannst nicht viel falsch machen .

2. Kommt drauf an . Also ich fische vor meiner gelben Fireline immer nen ca. 1m langes Fluo Carbon Vorfach . Das ist für die Fische sogut wie unsichtbar und außerdem  recht abriebfest . Köder direkt an die geflochtene zu knoten würd ich nicht empfehlen ...

Was ists denn für ne Schnur und was für ein Durchmesser ?
Grade Anfänger lassen sich häufig von den Fantasie angaben der Hersteller täuschen ... Wenn du den auf der Schnurspule angegeben Durchmesser verdoppelst und von der angegebenen tragkraft ca. 1/3 abziehst dann hast du halbwegs reelle werte ...


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*

Hatte die Penn [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]International Dynabraid mit 0,26er und (angeblich) 18,1 kg. Also habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass du an die geflochtene ein Mono-VOrfach knotest?
Ist doch komplizierter mit der geflochtenen als ich dachte 
LG und danke
[/FONT]


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*

Oha ... Sach ich doch der klassische Fehler  .
Die 0,26er dürfte (mit nem reallen Durchmesser von 0,35 x 0,58 mm [gemessen von Walko http://people.freenet.de/walk.freenet.de/index.html]) n halbes Abschleppseil sein und ist dazu auch noch platt wie ne Flunder .

Glaub nicht das du die hier in Deutschen gewässern außer vielleicht zum Wallerfischen sinnvoll einsetzen kannst .

Zum Angeln auf Barsch , Zander und Hecht sind normalerweise Durchmesser von 0,10 - 0,17 mm im gebrauch .

Das die Hersteller auch immer so be*******n müssen #q


----------



## Torskfisk (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*

Wolltest du die Geflochtene für Norwegen???
wegen dem Durchmesser???
Ansonsten kannst du die Geflochtene prima mit dem Albrightknoten an die Monofile kriegen.
PS: zum Hochseeangeln nehm ich maximal 17`Geflecht


----------



## Zander 41 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*

Hallo Barschangler,
Natürlich verwendet man bei einer geflochtenen Schur einen anderen Knoten wie bei einer monofilen Schnur. Meiner Meinung nach spielt es keine Rolle, welche Farbe die Schnur hat. Habe auch mit Fireline in gelb gefischt und die Fische haben trotzdem gebissen. Momentan fische ich mit der Fireline pink, auch hier habe ich keine Einbuße an Fischen. Auf der unten genannten Internetseite befindet sich eine Knotentabelle, wo du dir sämtliche Knoten ansehen kannst. Befolgst du die Angaben in dieser Tabelle, kann dir knotenmäßig nichts passieren

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/fisch.htm

Gruß und viel Petri Heil

Zander41


----------



## Laubi (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*

hi barschangler,
ich verwende bei mono wie auch bei geflochtener den Grinnerknoten, nur das ich diesen bei Geflochtener Schnur doppelt leg und vor dem Zusammenziehen einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber darauf mache, damit sich die Schur unter starken Zug nicht selbst zerschneidet.
wenn Du nicht weißt wie der Grinnerknoten gebunden wird schau mal bei www.koeder-shop.de nach.

Zur Schnurfarbe kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass in sehr klaren Gewässern die Fische (vor allem Barsche, Zander und Forellen) eine farbige Geflochtene mehr wahrnehmen als zum Beispiel eine dunklere, die weniger auffällt. In einem solchen Fall am besten an ein Fluorocarbon-oder Hardmonovorfach anknoten, ansonsten wie üblich ein dünnes Stahlvorfach.

Die 0,26-er Dynabraid finde ich für Süßgewässer schon ganz schön heftig.
Ich vermute mal das Du die Schnur zum Spinnfischen verwenden willst, du solltest dabei auf jeden Fall beachten eine rundgeflochtene wie die Fireline oder Power Pro  zu verwenden, da diese sich besser eignen (weniger Schnurdrall, bessere Eigenschaften). 
Ich würde Dir raten bei kleineren Ködern für Barsch, Zander und Forelle eine 0,10 -13er zunehmen und für Hechte maximal 0,17er. Das ist völlig ausreichend.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*

Ok vielen Dank,
nehmt es mir nicht übel aber ich hab von geflochtenen sowas von keine Ahnung. Also.... 0,12er Schnur, Farbe egal.... Hab da die Mitchell SPiderwire STealth gefunden- kennt die jemand?? Oder die Cormoran Corastrong?
LG


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*

Spiderwire ist ganz ok , die Cormoran eher nicht .
Empfehlenswert ist auf alle fälle die Fireline (ich fische ne 12er für alle Angelarten , die reicht selbst zum Hechtfischen locker aus) .

Ebenfalls empfehlen kann ich noch die gelbe Powerline von www.Gigafisch.de empfehlen . Hier würd ich allerdings zur 0,08er greifen , die ist schon dicker als die 12rt Fireline . Die ist übrigens auch relativ günstig ...

Bei geflochtener ist es eher sinnvoll sich an der Tragkraft zu orientieren , die kommt meist eher hin als der Durchmesser , bei  dem wie bereits gesagt richtig ordentlich beschissen wird .


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*

Ich wollte sie zum Hechtfischen nehmen. Könntest du vielleicht nochmal (genau) erklären wie du das mit der mono Schnur meintest? Also wird die da einfach dran geknotet?
LG und danke im Vorraus


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*

Also zum hechtfischen 15er Fireline / 8er Powerline ...

Beim Hechtfischen brauchst du das mit der Mono nicht unbedingt , Hechte sind soweit ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen habe nicht besonders Schnurscheu . Außerdem verwendest du ja eh nen Stahlvorfach ...

Ansonsten knote ich n 1m Stück Fluo Carbon (Das ist keine Mono , sondern eine härtere und unter Wasser fast unsichtbare Schnur) an die Hauptschnur . Gibt zwar einige Knoten dafür , z.B. Uni to Uni oder den Albright ich benutze aber lieber nen kleinen Wirbel oder nen Knotenlosverbinder , da dünne geflochtene die Eigenschaft hat die andere Schnur durchzuschneiden . Ein Knoten an der Stelle kann also ordentlich  Tragkraft kosten .


----------



## Ronen (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*



> Außerdem verwendest du ja eh nen Stahlvorfach ...



wichtig, dass das nochmal kam !!!


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*

Also über soviel Wissen verfüg ich auch schon :m
Ist bei der Mono nicht anders....
LG


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*

Ich kann die Corastrong bisher sehr epfehlen ich fisch die seid einem Jahr in 0.16er Stärke...klar die Beschichtung nutzt sich mit der Zeit ab aber ich hab die Schnur lange am Rhein gefischt und bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen gehabt.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur knoten??*

Corastrong  oder Corastrong Zoom ?
Und 16r ist doch auch schon n ganzschönes tau oder ?


----------

